

Solve Math Problem — Get $1M - lelf
http://ns3.ams.org/bealprize.html

======
johnhenry
I really wish someone would just consolidate all of these...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems)

